# Smoking Serranos, Thai & Habanero Peppers



## arubaariba (Sep 5, 2013)

Went to the Farner's market and scored some nice hot peppers.  













IMG_4304.JPG



__ arubaariba
__ Sep 5, 2013






In the smoker to add some good flavor and to dry them out.  I'll grind them in the food processor first, then grind them finer in the little coffee grinder.  Nothing better to add on......... almost everything 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG_4305.JPG



__ arubaariba
__ Sep 5, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks great! I have been picking and drying my Serrano and Thai chiles as they ripen. Smoked up a case of hatch chiles and vac packed for use later.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey Arubaariba.........I raise habanero's and jalapeno's each year for pepper jelly. Then I take what is left over and put them through the smoker for a while........then into a dehydrator to finish drying. at that point it is grind for pepper dust or vac pack and freeze for later ideas. I think they all taste better after they have been smoked.

Brad


----------



## webowabo (Sep 5, 2013)

So what temps and time frame do yall do for peppers if only using a smoker to dry (I have no dehydrator)?  Always wanted to try.. but just never got around to it. Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 6, 2013)

webowabo said:


> So what temps and time frame do yall do for peppers if only using a smoker to dry (I have no dehydrator)? Always wanted to try.. but just never got around to it. Thanks


I string mine up and hang dry mine. If I smoke them first I cold smoke them for about 3-4 hours. That's how I do mine.


----------



## webowabo (Sep 6, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> webowabo said:
> 
> 
> > So what temps and time frame do yall do for peppers if only using a smoker to dry (I have no dehydrator)? Always wanted to try.. but just never got around to it. Thanks
> ...


Thanks Case.


----------



## arubaariba (Sep 11, 2013)

webowabo said:


> So what temps and time frame do yall do for peppers if only using a smoker to dry (I have no dehydrator)? Always wanted to try.. but just never got around to it. Thanks


I smoked them at around 250-270 for about 4 hours.  Some dry quicker than others - so I then lay them out on pans for a few days to dry some more.  













IMG_4308.JPG



__ arubaariba
__ Sep 11, 2013


----------



## arubaariba (Sep 11, 2013)

bkleinsmid said:


> Hey Arubaariba.........I raise habanero's and jalapeno's each year for pepper jelly. Then I take what is left over and put them through the smoker for a while........then into a dehydrator to finish drying. at that point it is grind for pepper dust or vac pack and freeze for later ideas. I think they all taste better after they have been smoked.
> 
> Brad


Pepper Jelly sound good!!!  I don't have a dehydrator so I just let them sit for a few days to a week - and I agree...... all taste better smoked!!


----------



## driedstick (Sep 14, 2013)

Looks good  ya on the pepper jelly good stuff


----------



## smoking b (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks good man!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I dry a *LOT* of hot peppers every year - you can never have too many hot peppers  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I use dried habs in a lot of things & if I'm cooking for other people too I usually have to make my food separate because nobody else wants to eat it


----------



## webowabo (Sep 17, 2013)

arubaariba said:


> webowabo said:
> 
> 
> > So what temps and time frame do yall do for peppers if only using a smoker to dry (I have no dehydrator)? Always wanted to try.. but just never got around to it. Thanks
> ...


Nice tray  of peppers there... and   thanks for the tips!


----------

